# Factory PSI in bias-ply tires on '70 GTO?



## ZGstar (Sep 13, 2011)

Trying to locate a photo online of a door jamb decal of the recommended factory tire pressures for the original bias-ply tires on a '70 GTO. I bought this car with F70-15 Firestone Wide Oval reproductions on it and would like to know what the original recommended pressure was. 

Searched the forums and found nothing on this exact topic. I have seen several '70 Chevelle door jamb decals that show 26psi cold front/rear, and since that car weighs about the same (~3700lbs) and F70-15s were available on those cars, is it fair to assume 26psi is the right number? The sidewalls on my F70-15s say 'max pressure 32psi' and the Chevelle decal does show "26psi cold / 32psi hot"...

Thanks in advance!

Bobby
in Las Vegas


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

correct decal is available for Pontiacs. usually in owner's manual as well.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree...28 cold-32 hot is where you should be. Eric


----------

